# Getting sound devices to work in ALSA?



## `Orum (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a sound card that I'd very much like to get working in FreeBSD.  Initially, it seems to be working just fine:

```
...from dmesg:
ugen0.2: <Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 USB> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Scarlett 2i2 USB> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:2:0: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Scarlett Welcome Disk 0.10> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: Serial Number Y8P8Z4504343FA
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 0MB (384 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
uaudio0 on uhub0
uaudio0: <Scarlett 2i2 USB> on usbus0
uaudio0: Play: 192000 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 176400 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 88200 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 192000 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 176400 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 96000 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 88200 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 32-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm2: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.

# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC255 (Rear Analog Line-out)> (play)
pcm1: <Intel Skylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <USB audio> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```
It's listed in dmesg as uaudio0, and sndstat as pcm2.  However, issues arise when I try to use it with ALSA:

```
# arecord -l    
arecord: device_list:273: no soundcards found...
```
Any ideas on how to get it to appear as a device there?

*Edit:* While I'm still curious about why this isn't working, I think I've managed to work around the problem and get the application to use OSS instead of ALSA.


----------

